# any insight until i hear from dr??



## krys1501 (May 9, 2011)

I had a fna done on my thyroid nodule and the dr went on vacation so they won't tell me results until he gets back and signs off. He will be back tomorrow. So as I'm super anxious I went to hospital and picked up my results myself. Can anyone help tell me if this is good or bad

On all preperations there are abundant macrophages and watery collid. On one of the Wright stained smears however there are scattered small fragments of thyroid follicular epithelial cells arranged in small groups. These cells have a small round to slightly enlarged normochromatic nucleaus and a moderate amount of cytoplasm. No nuclear pseudoinclusions or grooves are identified. No papilarry clusters are seen.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

krys1501 said:


> I had a fna done on my thyroid nodule and the dr went on vacation so they won't tell me results until he gets back and signs off. He will be back tomorrow. So as I'm super anxious I went to hospital and picked up my results myself. Can anyone help tell me if this is good or bad
> 
> On all preperations there are abundant macrophages and watery collid. On one of the Wright stained smears however there are scattered small fragments of thyroid follicular epithelial cells arranged in small groups. These cells have a small round to slightly enlarged normochromatic nucleaus and a moderate amount of cytoplasm. No nuclear pseudoinclusions or grooves are identified. No papilarry clusters are seen.
> 
> Thanks in advance


The jury might be out on this one. There are some suspicious things.

Suspicious cytologies make up approximately 10% of FNAs. The thyroid cells on these aspirates are neither clearly benign nor malignant. 25% of suspicious lesions are found to be malignant when these patients undergo thyroid surgery. These are usually follicular or Hurthle cell cancers. Therefore, surgery is recommended for the treatment of thyroid nodules from which a suspicious aspiration has been obtained.

Please go to this link and review and then of course talk to your doctor.
http://www.endocrineweb.com/conditions/thyroid/fine-needle-biopsy-thyroid-nodules

Cytologies are fluid filled. Most of the time, these are benign, I have read.

Sorry you have to wait for the doc to come back but docs need a break too!

You must let us know and meanwhile I am saying a prayer for you about all of this.

How are you feeling?


----------



## krys1501 (May 9, 2011)

They called me today and said it is benign and just want another ultrasound in 6 months.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

krys1501 said:


> They called me today and said it is benign and just want another ultrasound in 6 months.


Well, thank goodness for that. Let's do the Snoopy Dance!

http://www.nhlcyberfamily.org/special/happydance.htm

What truly wonderful news!


----------

